# After Effects Video langsam schneller werden lassen



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi, habs gegoolgelt aber i ndem Zusammenhang findet man sehr viel dazu das den Leuten AfterEffects zulangsam auf ihren Rechenr läuft, aber nix zu meinem Anliegen.


Frage:

Wie bekomm ich es hin, das mein Video erst in normaler Geschwindigkeit läuft und mit der Zeit das Video schneller und schneller wird und am Ende in Zeitraffer spielt.

Also das Video wird über die Zeit schneller.

Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## dixone (7. Oktober 2012)

ganz einfach: rechtsklich auf die ebene im kompfenster, unter zeit dann timeremapping aktivivieren.

hier kannst du über keyframes die beschleunigung bestimmen, bzw über die f-kurven. dafür gibts ja ne extra ansicht. ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine.

wenn du den letzten keyframe jetzt einfach sagen wir mal auf 50% der zeit schiebst und dann ein easy out beim ersten einstellst sollte das so sein wie du grad beschrieben hast.


----------



## sophe (21. Dezember 2012)

hi there ich habe ein ähnliches problem, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
ich habe in AE eine 3 sekunden animation gemacht, die ich ins Premiere CS6 importiert habe, dort dauert sie aber viel länger, an was liegt das, kann ich in premiere einfach Speed duration hochsetzen ohne verlust der Animation?


----------

